# I've made a video of me talking - what type vibes do I give off?



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I see Si - possibly istj or isfj from this video


Oo. What in particular?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Retsu said:


> Oo. What in particular?


Throughout the first part of the video you talk about how you have a tendency to recall pass memory and compare it to what it relevant now - the first minute you talk about reminiscing thoughts that gives you a hard time - also throughout your video it seems like you're the type of person who takes things hands on (which is an Si trait ) you sticked on topic and seem quite focus indicating (low Ne). Your last bit about how you can't sympathize with somebody who's not able to get themselves together which is a very practical - matter of of fact thing to say- repetitive mistake cannot be help is very Si- since Si is associated with vivid memory reliance on experimental learning . Of course this is just the personality that I catch from the video you made  I might or might not be right . Also there's no trace of Se in your video - so I'm guessing istj or isfj


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Retsu said:


> ...I have seen ISTJs on YouTube and I can't say I relate to them a terrible amount. From what I've heard, Celebok is a mistyped ISTP, he's actually ISTJ.  He just tries too hard to hide it. ...



* *





I'm not sure who you were talking to about Celebok but here is an interaction video with Dr. Mike on NF Geeks about the subject of his type, his journey. There are many trolls who decry his identification with ISFP.








Retsu,

You had previously identified as ISFJ. What makes you believe that to be incorrect? You stated several times in your video that you view your current state as being unhealthy. So the first question I would advise you ask yourself is, "What does an unhealthy ISFJ look like? Are there patterns that fit your current state?" Is there an Si dominant-Ne inferior interplay (_the grip_) or dominant-tertiary loop (Si-Ti) that seems to address your current difficulties?

Several people have already offered that you seem to be introverted. That is my impression as well.

You shared a confidence in claiming Sensing as your preferred mode of perceiving. That's two letters down: ISxx

In reviewing your decision making patterns, do you notice a preference in deciding that is more or less detached and considers the human element second, or are most of your decisions ultimately governed by a sense of morality, consideration for others, personal likes/dislikes, and that sort of thing?

What is your natural mode for interacting in the external world (how do you extravert)? Do you just exist in it and experience it and observe it and act as a part of it? Or do you attempt to order or control or manage it in some fashion (could be with people/social interactions or systems and processes)?

For your reflection taken from _*Introduction to Type, 5[SUP]th[/SUP] ed.*_:



Isabel Myers said:


> IxxJ - Tend to be introspective and persevering; changing requires evidence which fits with their internal perceptions.
> IxxP - Tend to be introspective, adaptable in little things, and firm on issues important to them.
> 
> xSTx - Focus on Facts. Handle these with applying facts and experience. Thus tend to become practical and analytical. Find scope for their abilities in technical skills with facts and objects.
> ...


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

YAY THE TICKS FINALLY WORK AGAIN ON MULTI-QUOTE! 
I'm an idiot and I always was ISFJ and I'll explain why presently. A stressy-state makes me doubt my type a lot. I appreciate the input of other users in the thread, but my first type I ever scored, ISFJ, is most likely the right one. And I must stick to it and not doubt it again or I'll cry or something, I dunno.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Throughout the first part of the video you talk about how you have a tendency to recall pass memory and compare it to what it relevant now - the first minute you talk about reminiscing thoughts that gives you a hard time - also throughout your video it seems like you're the type of person who takes things hands on (which is an Si trait ) you sticked on topic and seem quite focus indicating (low Ne). Your last bit about how you can't sympathize with somebody who's not able to get themselves together which is a very practical - matter of of fact thing to say- repetitive mistake cannot be help is very Si- since Si is associated with vivid memory reliance on experimental learning . Of course this is just the personality that I catch from the video you made  I might or might not be right . Also there's no trace of Se in your video - so I'm guessing istj or isfj


Yes, I enjoy doing practical problems. I've no interest in theory. My Si goes from being reminding of something (like I heard the word disgusting on the TV and was instantly reminded of Daffyd Thomas from Little Britain saying DISGASTING.) to beating myself up over past wrongdoings. Many, many, many, many times, I've been told that the past is over and it's happened and I can't do anything about, etc... But I dunno, I relive it in my head over and over... The past is never over! *sob*
I'd agree about the low Ne, going off topic in a discussion annoys me unless I'm ready to go off topic. I realise that perhaps not sympathising with the stupid is not a very Fe thing to say.  But perhaps you're right, it is Si rather than Fi? That'd link into what I said about wanting to look as if I've got it together. Yay I did a pattern. Do I have Ne yet??



Im FiNe said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Celebok was what I'd heard - I used it to mean him as an example of an ISTJ kidding himself, but if it's just trolls then that's okay. I am a gullible person.

It was how whack-ass Si was being. It wasn't doing its thing properly. A loop is entirely possible actually - I've just found a resource on it on PerC.


> Ne-inferior Types
> • Loss of control over facts and details
> • Impulsiveness
> • Catastrophizing


 From what I've looked up as well, catastrophising is a MASSIVE thing for inferior Ne - and I always do that. I'll panic about the future being hopeless and what if this happens blah blah blah. It's really quite _exhausting_. I wouldn't like to be like this in the grip, but I am. I can't narrow down a specific example very easily, if only because I do it so much! But when I did this video, there was a niggling fear of what if the internet people think I'm ugly and call me thick. I know it's daft, and it's funny thinking about it, but in the moment it is a very real fear. And failure also sets me off - what if I always make these failures, what if I'll never succeed again. I realise that it's irrational later on, but not in that moment.
Impulsiveness maybe. Actually, I know when I'm being impulsively rude - my heart will skip a beat as it comes out my mouth and I guess it's akin to - best example I can think of - pressing Renegade in a Mass Effect cutscene  I'll get the feeling then sometimes act on it, sometimes not. It takes a lot of self-restraint not to. Small impulse buys are somewhat frequent when I'm stressed, but I usually find a use for them - retail therapy.
My boyfriend was actually talking to me today about my lack of spontaneity. He wants me to be more spontaneous, but I do require planning. 

Decision making is deferred to my boyfriend.  But if I'm forced to make a decision, I'll put all my eggs in one basket, go with gut feeling. I have learned not to do this again, because it resulted in a very miserable year and a more tolerable second year at sixth form. I thought the academic route was going to be best for me because well all the other people who got good grades were doing it. I hated the experience, but the actual subjects were okay and I chose subjects that had some practical use (English Language, Sociology, Modern History) so I played to my strengths at least. Psychology in the first year was the worst decision I've ever made though. It was godawful and just plain boring.

Only thing is that I'm not resistant to changes to the status quo as long as they are clearly positive changes. I don't feel like I'm as - for want of a better word - anal retentive as other Js. Though that might be more out of apathy than any genuine desire to be free flowing.



> _xxFJ - Tend to be observant about people and their needs, bring harmony into relationships. They make decisions based on personal values and identification with others. They are expressive leaders who inspire and teach others._


That's about right. Though I wouldn't say I'm inspiring or a leader.


----------

